# Did You Previously Believe You Where A Different Personality Type Then Now?



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Have you noticed that a lot of people type INFJ first? Both my friends Holden and Scott both typed INFJ the first time, which made my jaw drop, considering I don't consider them to be anything like me (Not that a lot of INFJs are like me.) A month later though I got them to take it again and they tested ISTP and ISTJ respectively


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought i was INFP but not sure if that was based solely on a personality report that ive recently found or its actually what i feel fits more. There is loads of stuff that resonates deeply with both these types but there are quite a few things on the infj side that are frighteningly accurate, but who knows maybe they are both wrong and next week i could have the same dilemma with another type.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

INFP, then INTP. I'm not a INTP. there's a small chance that I'm an INFP. Both were before saw it as more than just a test and decided to really learn about the theory.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought INTJ, then INTP, then INFP now ENFP (which I'm pretty darn sure is right, I'm just logical and withdrawn at times).


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not entirely convinced that I'm an ISTP. I is 100% sure, and rather certain about SP, too. But, I've been considering that I might be an unhealthy ISFP.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I thought I was an ENTJ at first but the introversion fits me so well. I need atleast two days out of the week to be by myself/do anything I like on my alone time. Hell, I even go out alone to museums and places because I can't appreciate things when others are around. I'm also not that domineering with people and my Ni is too high to function.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought I was an ISFP because of a test I took and every single thing they said in the description applied to me, but the more I learned, the more I realized I was more of an INFP.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes. 
I've researched it inside out!!! 
Now I finally feel that I'm right, in totality. But I still dislike its profiles because they're so damn one-sided it's ridiculous. 
eNTj here a.k.a. little enigma waiting (= so to speak! I'm not really waiting, that would be so passive, but yeah) to balance itself out. ;-) LOL


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to think I was Jesus, but then realized I was just an ENTP. 

Go figure...


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

When I first started taking tests and knew nothing of MBTI, I flip-flopped between ENFP and ENTJ, as I tested as both at various times but wasn't really comfortable with either. Eventually I (uncomfortably) settled on ENFP (still not knowing about MBTI), until my dad told me I really seemed like more of a T than an F. That's when I looked into being an ENTP, and everything came together...phew! Once I really understood MBTI, I always figured I was an ENTP. (Even if I do struggle on the E/I scale to this day.)

So the answer is...not really? Sort of?


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> There's a misspelling on my title. D;


I may or may not have been coming into this thread to point that out, and I may or may not have been a bit disappointed that you figured it out before I may or may not have been able to point it out.

>.>

<.<

But since this opportunity may or may not have been taken away from me I shall now answer the original post. I did think that I was a different type when I joined, but that is because the tests don't include x's in the possible choices. Not that I blame the creators for not having them there.:crazy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm kinda wondering why my post on the first page got so many thanks :mellow:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Man in the Box said:


> I may or may not have been coming into this thread to point that out, and I may or may not have been a bit disappointed that you figured it out before I may or may not have been able to point it out.
> 
> >.>
> 
> ...


Too fast for you. 



Anti-Helena said:


> I'm kinda wondering why my post on the first page got so many thanks :mellow:


Because we love you!


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes-in a previous existence (aka before antidepressants) I believe I tested INFP. :tongue:


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

I tested ISTJ several years ago (MyPersonality test), but didn't really get into looking at MBTI in more detail than just reading the profile. 

When I came back to it this year I tested ISTJ again (on the MyPersonality test) but I couldn't really identify strongly with any one profile, most other sites I tested ISTP (occasionally with different results), but wasn't completely sure for a while what type I was, but now that I understand how cognitive functions work a bit more clearly, I know I am definitely an ISTP.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Nyx said:


> I'm kinda wondering why my post on the first page got so many thanks :mellow:


Because it's you who wrote it :wink:


----------



## Electrical flOw (Apr 24, 2010)

INTJ then INFJ then ENFJ and after focused comparison I discovered that I am an ENFP.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I was very much an INFJ for most of my life, but after a lot of self-growth, I gained some balance and developed some proficiency in all the other functions, too. I function now as an INFP.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope. Typed as INTJ 20 years ago and have remained one. I've just gotten better at blending in.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I tested as an ISFP once.... I also feel I have a strong J, I'm also pretty logical. Still, I relate a lot more to INFPs


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I know that I said in my first post that I was sure I was an ENFP, now I'm strongly convinced that I'm an ENTP...sooo...yeah :laughing:


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

MoonLight said:


> I thought I was INTJ because whenever I answer the feeler/thinker questions I end up having a conflict in my head wanting to choose the thinking/logic answers but mostly I get INFJ and it fits me. I once got ISTJ.


I have a really hard time with the T/F questions too. Do I think first, then feel second to make a decision or vice versa? It's like the chicken or the egg question lol


----------



## WhatEver (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought at first that am an ENFP but I notice that I used more T and less F. I am now an ENTP I think that because Fe > Fi and my Ti is very high . Well I am not sure yet. XD


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> I've taken many different tests and read about the descriptions and I always get INFJ. People who know me well and are close to me agree that I have all the traits of an INFJ.
> 
> However, it seems that I've seen many people lately question their type or they never seem to get a consistent result on MBTI tests.
> 
> Did you use to think you were a different personality type? If so, then please specify which one and what lead you to think otherwise.


Of course.

In my firts MBTI test, I got INTP. My lowest trait, anyway, was Thinking (53 per cent when I had 70,80,90 per cent in the rest of the traits). I think the INTP description fits me NICE, but I always disagreed with the "we're good mathematicians" thing. I can't think of anyone that sucks more at Maths than me. 

But I have a theory about this. Really, it makes no sense at all that I'm bad at maths, and I think I wouldn't be so bad. i think a great part of my bad grades at times are caused by the Si-like education that doesn't fit my way to study and concept reality. it's hard. because i'm intelligent, but i can see how i learn in a different manner than everyone else.

Now I'm an INFP, and I think it suits me more. However, the person I'm with now thinks I look pretty INTPish at times. I trust him...
I got too once INTJ, and even ISTJ. God, i wanted to cry that time xDD
Don't take no offense, but I thought...hey that ain't me. xD.
But that was because I was having rough days. Maybe I was having rough days, and I was using my Si function much, and that's how I became ISTJ those times? (well, i really don't think so...)


----------



## catlauren (Aug 14, 2010)

I've taken numerous tests at different times and have gotten all kinds of different results, but I am confident that I am an INFJ and have always been one. I strongly believe in the Jungian ideas that one's core self does not change but rather that we can develop our non-dominant traits. By developing we change our behavior and even the way we think. But I believe our natural tendencies remain the same. 

Also, the tests aren't perfect, especially the short freebie ones. Here's an example... I frequently test as a P not a J, and I fit the description of a P in many ways. I am messy and seemingly disorganized. I'm always late. As I get older I care less and less about sticking to a plan. People who know me would guess that I am a P. But deep down I know I am a J. I have a very high need to organize things in my head. I excel at coming up with plans on the best way to do things. I always want to plan ahead but recently have developed the ability to say WTF and just go with the flow - which I do all the time now. Also I've read that the NJ combination often looks like a P because the dreamer side doesn't allow for an overabundance of structure.

I give people personality tests where I volunteer and we tell people that if you don't identify with the descriptions of the type you tested as, then the test is probably wrong.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

In my early years I tested as an E/INFJ, then a little over a year ago I tested as an INFJ/P. I took a new test and I was ISFP. My numbers were almost at the 50% marks on all but J/P, I think I was 60-something % on that one.


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

I did once get INTP when I was doing through a depressing time (both before and after that, I consistent test as an ENTP, and the ENTP descriptions are *clearly* the correct ones). My mom and siblings have also had a few varying test results - BUT I don't think that is due to actually changing so much as inaccurate tests, misunderstanding the tests, or going through a phase (like I had).

I also think there are some people who simply haven't investigated themselves enough to be able to assess themselves. Certain types are far less prone to introspection than others, and I think that makes it harder for them to pin down precisely how their mind functions. A lot of people aren't interested in asking themselves "Why do I think like that?"

Ironically, I think type has a lot to do with who does and doesn't exhaust this kind of introspection. Particularly, I find that types with a dominant or secondary Se function are less likely to be confident in their assessments, although these are harder to spot as they often inadvertently masquerade as other types. 

One example: I have two friends that tested as INFPs, yet they behave much more like ISFPs (there's that secondary Se function :tongue. One can note how on a standard, unadministered online test, it would be easy for an ISFP to get a result as an INFP; what are the standard N/S questions? Usually things like "do you see the big picture or the details?" or "Do you spend much time pondering humanity and its fate?" While in most cases, these are decent questions to assess N/S, it's inaccurate for the ISFP type, who's combination of functions spurs them to the same philosophical queries.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*No, I'm INTP now and always have been.*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Even what little I remember from Kindergarten age there's nothing indicating otherwise.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm considering looking into the Socionics theory, since it's clear to me that MBTI is nearly useless for my case.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

I originally thought I was an INTJ based on descriptions of the type. There were just a few details that were completely wrong for me so I kept doing research until I got to ISTP, then it all clicked.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I have taken numerous tests over 5 or 6 years and I have always come out as an INTJ.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I originally tested, first semester of college at 17, as INTJ... Boy was that off. 

About 65% of the description sounded like me, or parts of me, but when I got retested recently at 24 after 7 years of college, it became vividly clear to me that I am an ENTP.
The test results themselves were not all that convincing - because I believed I had been mistyped before, but it was a 3-page post by @єmptє that made it crystal clear to me. 

The reason it was so clear is that the pages of description did not focus on attributes that most people deem desirable. It focused on patterns of behaviour, and therefore avoided the horoscope-esque issue with any description of a personality type. 

The fact that I've been in university for 7 years and have had at least that many majors (with a single one for 4 of those years) supports the ENTP conclusion.

Nobody ever made it known to me that they thought anything about the MBTI types, so I couldn't say anyone ever thought I was one or the other.


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

INTJ then INFJ now


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Thought I was INFP at first.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Got INTP when starting totally in stressed mode now accepting of ESFP.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, there is a lot of type instability around these parts...

(Super short summary of a long, exhausting journey):

About four years back I started taking online personality quizzes and found myself to be an INTP, and after getting the same results nearly every time afterwards, looking at the descriptions, and looking into the basics of the theory, I did the whole "OMG this explains so much!" thing, joined some forums, and ran with that type until just recently. 

Then I started up a thread as sort of a joke and sort of an experiment to confirm my typing, in response to the occasional hinting that I am of the Feeling type. But while most of the discussion there was a debate of T/F, I saw this new shiny option of switching to ENTP. It was something that I had often considered but quickly dismissed because, while it did fit pretty well, I figured that I must be an introvert and that the similarites were due to the I/E not making much of a difference anyway (I still think this to some extent  ) I looked into it at length for a while after that, learning the ways of this strange sometimes-ambiverted type, and after much mental debate, my tentative conclusion was "holy **** maybe I am one of them after all!" 

So I have made the infamous switch to ENTP. For now. I am still considering that I could be on the F side like some have suggested. I think my current type works just a tiny touch better, but we shall see...


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope always been ISTJ


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nah. I tested ISTP on every MBTI test I took, far before I even knew about it. Too bad all of them were paraphrased differently or translated so I didn't knew that they were about the same thing. But going into retrospective all of them said ISTP.

There was some time where I considered INTP or ISTJ but reading the descriptions they didn't fit me as well as ISTP did.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, ISFP and INFJ. It's possible that I could be either type over INFP, but at this point in time I relate to INFP more than the other two, especially when I look at the functions.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I've previously thought I was a 4w5. lol. Now that seems silly.

I could never figure out my MBTI type so I've been all over the place with that. Most notably INFJ - INFP - ENFP


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

When I first took the test in high school I scored as INTP. The description seemed quite accurate and I didn't really care much about MBTI so it wasn't a big deal - in a few days I had forgotten all about it. Then in a couple of years I took the same test again and got ENTP, and it made much more sense.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

INFP because the tests said so the majority of the time. So statisticly I was INFP not knowign what the letters stood for nor knowing what 'functions' were.


----------



## MercuryWings (Feb 8, 2013)

No but I think as I'm getting older I'm starting to change a little bit. 
Into what? I'm not sure.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought I was INFP because I tested as one when I took the official test. It fit me pretty well. But then I started testing as ENFP as I started to come out of my shell with other people. The thing that convinced me was reading about the ENP child online. It fit me perfectly. I was a very energetic, outgoing, creative child who didn't like to put her toys away!


----------



## Limesticks (Aug 4, 2012)

I tested as an INTJ in my first test. Every other test told me i'm an INTP. Since a few months, i met two guys who both test as an INTJ. Since then, i deeply understand the differences between INTP's and INTJ's. I also learned how incredibly tiring and weird INTJ's can be.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I thought I was an INTP, ENTJ, and briefly an INFJ at first.


Tell us maor, plz.

What made you realize that you are an Ni dom, or specifically INTJ?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I tested INFP the very first time, so I thought I was one for like five minutes. Since then, though, I've switched around a lot, but always within the SP's. ISFP, then ISTP, then ESTP, then I very briefly considered ESFP, but then I went back to ESTP.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

surgery said:


> Tell us maor, plz.
> 
> What made you realize that you are an Ni dom, or specifically INTJ?


To make a long story short, I closely read the INTP descriptions and realized they didn't fit my personal motives at all - just that I might in some way or another, sport the persona that fits with the ridiculously horoscopic internet descriptions (like those that make INTPs look like the average nerd/geek/intellectual - any type can be a nerd though in actuality). Then, I read INTJ and thought that was a lot more like my natural motives through rationalization from the general thinking patterns described. I definitely related to Fi>Fe - Fe was kind of foreign/negative to me. It actually took me a while to determine Ni>Ne, due to bad internet definitions (I thought I was Ne>Ni, actually - I still think I probably do have some Ne once in a while), and same with the horrid definitions of Te and Ti online, I couldn't figure out what I was more toward there - I still don't think I'm necessarily a fully-differentiated Te type, but between the two, that's definitely the preferred, more ego-driven side of my thinking once I figured out more about type "dynamics." I prefer objective thinking to an extent, although it's pretty much my own idea of objective thinking - how I see it. Between Se and Si, I wasn't sure either, until I learned more about Si and almost thought such a mentality unthinkable (like, I used to think everyone just saw everything in a literal 5 sense fashion for the most part) - I'm like uber empirical, not subjectively inclined, with sensation, which definitely made Se the reality - it was when I figured out my inferior that I knew my type (that was the one I least preferred without a doubt - I didn't relate to inferior feeling at all from any of the descriptions I read - they all sounded like hysteria cases to me).


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought i was an INTJ for a while, positive i am an INFJ now though. The line is slightly blurred because i often act very similar to INTJ's, that's more of a result of emotional pain than anything else though. A distinct difference is the data collection of INTJ's, i do a lot myself, but not to the degree they do, I'm not sure any type does to the extent they do.


----------



## featherfall (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought I was an ENTP for years because I was going by the Myers-Briggs four-dichotomy system instead of Jungian functions. I'm not an ENTP, but simply an ENFP with very strong tert Te, which means I score exactly on the middle in the Thinking-Feeling Myers-Briggs dichotomy.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought I was an INFJ at first.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes. 

The first time I ever took the test was out of the "Please understand me 2" book, during a very stressful time in my life. Between that, my enneagram, and having a parent who was hell bent on making me an extrovert- I was deluded into thinking I was an extrovert for quite some time. 
Inferior Fe descriptions hit me like a ton of bricks, so I know I'm some sort of IxTP. Counter that with getting INFJ the first time I ever took the test, and it's been quite a journey.


----------



## Kay22 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have always been an introvert but I believe I use to be a lot more adventurous and a little less anxious all the time but then I was involved in a car accident and I think after that all my "introverted traits" became more prominent. I worry a lot more than I use to, I always perceive how any situation could turn bad, I am extremely meticulous etc. I believe I have become more of an introvert than I use to be. Has anyone else had an experience like this?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Kay22 said:


> I have always been an introvert but I believe I use to be a lot more adventurous and a little less anxious all the time but then I was involved in a car accident and I think after that all my "introverted traits" became more prominent. I worry a lot more than I use to, I always perceive how any situation could turn bad, I am extremely meticulous etc. I believe I have become more of an introvert than I use to be. Has anyone else had an experience like this?


Yes. I have had an experience where I'm not really "myself" anymore. I don't act how I feel as much as I could because I worry and such. I am a survivor of intimate partner abuse, and therapy has helped me A LOT. Like and indescribable amount. You might have something mild or something as severe as PTSD. Some therapy might help set you back to rights, and the sooner the better.


----------



## Kay22 (Feb 25, 2013)

William I am said:


> Yes. I have had an experience where I'm not really "myself" anymore. I don't act how I feel as much as I could because I worry and such. I am a survivor of intimate partner abuse, and therapy has helped me A LOT. Like and indescribable amount. You might have something mild or something as severe as PTSD. Some therapy might help set you back to rights, and the sooner the better.


I will definitely give this some serious thought. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought I was an INFP because they are similar on the surface to INFJs... And I always used to get INFP on the Internet tests because I score low in the "J-P scale". I often get 5% or so in the P area.

After looking into the cognitive functions, though, it could not be clearer that I am an INFJ, albeit sometimes disorganized and open-minded (which throws the J part for a loop)


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Two ENFJs in a row? ..... Hellooooo!


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nope! Although I did go through an INTP wanna-be phase. I remember changing my type to INTP on this forum for a few weeks to get the feel. Who the hell was I fooling


----------



## etranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Mis-typed as INTP when I was younger, because I was too shy to use the J.


----------

